# Due SOON Purebred Jersey Heifers - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

We have two springing heifers for sale, $1,200 each. They are both purebred Jerseys without registrations. Both have been bred to a Jersey bull. They are both due very SOON. Both have wonderful bags developing with great attachment. The one facing to the left is already swelling up, which is another indication she will deliver soon. The one facing to the right is right behind her and will not be long. 

These girls were born her on the farm and have been raised organically with lots of pasture and hay we grow here. No hormones, no antibiotics, no commercial feeds. Big, beautiful, healthy and ready to produce a Jersey calf for you.

First person with cash or bank draft gets their pick (or both). We can keep her here until she calves if you want, but if she's not sold before she gives birth, her price will go up as a trained cow in milk.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

For those of you that don`t remember, AverageJo is my wife. So these are heifers from our farm "Spring Valley Farm", so if any of you have questions you may ask Catherine or myself. Thanks for looking, Marc


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

UPDATE: The heifer facing to the left just had a bull calf this morning, on the 4th of July! Get her and her calf by this weekend for $1200 or her price will be going up.


----------

